# The moderators are asleep



## gmo (Jan 5, 2022)

New thread idea --- anything goes when the mods are asleep.  *Only post on this thread when there are no mods active on the forums.  *Please keep everything posted within the Terms of Service/Rules of MP. 

I think all the mods smoked too much today


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

I won't come on here unless the thread is reported.  Have fun.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 5, 2022)

Way past your bedtime @pute


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

No, but I am out.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

Don't call me back.


----------



## gmo (Jan 5, 2022)

Well, at this point there have been more posts by a moderator than by regular users on this thread.  Not how it's supposed to be workin', Pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeaaah.  Free cussing.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 5, 2022)

When I was much younger and dumber raising my boys who are now grown and out on their own... On long trips in the car when there were no ladies there, we used to play the alphabet cuss word game.  Not suggesting that this evening.  Long work day but I plan on being here in the am for coffee and coffee girls.  Tracking the Photontek order, It's about 30 miles away from my house.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Like a kid on Christmas morning^^^^^^


----------



## gmo (Jan 5, 2022)

Nothing like stalking the mailman when you're waiting for an order!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Don't mind me My Dog is not breathing right tonight
Im always sleeping by this time .
Have fun .


----------



## Airbone (Jan 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Like a kid on Christmas morning^^^^^^


Umm @ROSTERMAN …. 
if I am not mistaken you are a moderator now.
And it is still past your bedtime….
So I have to politely ask you to leave this thread…


----------



## gmo (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

Somehow Roster keeps showing up and when I go to forums it doesn't even show him being here. Somethings fishy.. Hahaha


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2022)

mods lives matter unless they are hippies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Umm @ROSTERMAN ….
> if I am not mistaken you are a moderator now.
> And it is still past your bedtime….
> So I have to politely ask you to leave this thread…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> When I was much younger and dumber raising my boys who are now grown and out on their own... On long trips in the car when there were no ladies there, we used to play the alphabet cuss word game.  Not suggesting that this evening.  Long work day but I plan on being here in the am for coffee and coffee girls.  Tracking the Photontek order, It's about 30 miles away from my house.


Oh, you went for it, excellent! Which one did you go with? Fun watching stuff get closer! My 8 gallon stainless still pot should be here today!

That light is the bomb. I know Boo can't say enough good about his.



Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Oh Man who told Him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Oh, you went for it, excellent! Which one did you go with? Fun watching stuff get closer! My 8 gallon stainless still pot should be here today!
> 
> That light is the bomb. I know Boo can't say enough good about his.
> 
> ...


Same one as Boo


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

Photontek 600.  I could have gotten the 1000 but after days of research I felt that it would have changed a few other aspects of my procedures in the water closet.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

Roster, while your here, LOL, should I finish my current grow or put new light up for final week or 2? - And if so what power would you use. I am positive it is going to be an extreme difference.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

I be bopping in and out today.  My real work never sleeps, well depending..  More coffee, Pinch hits and coffee girls - I'm buying. At least the 1st two.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2022)

are they still asleep?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Photontek 600.  I could have gotten the 1000 but after days of research I felt that it would have changed a few other aspects of my procedures in the water closet.


You made the correct decision in my view. 

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

I so want to finish under it. Basically I am so far along that it's probably not gonna matter at this point.  Just a little unsure how much power.  Thinking full power with it jacked up high in that it should pour on a few extra trichs and finally finish them out.   Sort of answered my own question there didn't I?  Heading to water closet.


----------



## gmo (Jan 6, 2022)

Bugus -- I think I'd use the new light and start at ~75% power, and bump up over 2-3 days to full power.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I so want to finish under it. Basically I am so far along that it's probably not gonna matter at this point.  Just a little unsure how much power.  Thinking full power with it jacked up high in that it should pour on a few extra trichs and finally finish them out.   Sort of answered my own question there didn't I?  Heading to water closet.


As long as you keep it away 18-24 inches at 1st I don't see any reason you could not
And yes start at 50% and see what they do. Then crank it up over the next few days.
Thats what I would do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

gmo said:


> Bugus -- I think I'd use the new light and start at ~75% power, and bump up over 2-3 days to full power.


Ha I just wrote the almost same
Great minds think a like


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> are they still asleep?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285640


How did you get a pic of my  Bavarian  Beer Gal


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> How did you get a pic of my  Bavarian  Beer Gal



ya mean this one right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ya mean this one right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nice Eyes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

I see a place she could hold another mug of suds


----------



## boo (Jan 6, 2022)

when I got my 600 I slammed my girls under it and within 1 week I went from 24" to 18" and kept them there...the res


ults...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ya mean this one right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, those are big beers ...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

boo said:


> when I got my 600 I slammed my girls under it and within 1 week I went from 24" to 18" and kept them there...the resView attachment 285651
> ults...


18" is my go to flower height in my setups.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

Well im awake and you guys bore the shit right outta me with this thread.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Jan 6, 2022)

Who let @WeedHopper in?


----------



## Airbone (Jan 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285645
> 
> Nice Eyes


You were looking at the eyes?


----------



## boo (Jan 6, 2022)

they have eyes...


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

boo said:


> they have eyes...


Bump.....I didn't read a thing...mods are not allowed


----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

Trim, trim, trimming away. Pretty sure I just trimmed up this good looking bud. Nice and pungent smell. This is my favorite pheno of Wedding Cake that I've found so far.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Trim, trim, trimming away. Pretty sure I just trimmed up this good looking bud. Nice and pungent smell. This is my favorite pheno of Wedding Cake that I've found so far.View attachment 285747
> ro LOL


Man How many times are you going win Bud of the Month Bro
Sweet bud as always


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

boo said:


> they have eyes...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Who let @WeedHopper in?


Better watch out next thing he'll be sneaking up behind you waiting for you to drop the soap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

Just hangin with my buds...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2022)

feck it , let’s have some beer


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2022)

well that didn’t end to well did it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

My Fav
Makes one wonder what went through her mind when she woke
Poor child


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

I bet she Pose for that looks staged


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

Roster  you are a mod.....not welcome....get the fk out!!! ha ha but serious.....they wanted it so give it to them.  All adults and they know the TOU.


----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

@pute it's my thread and I say you're all welcome


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2022)

Pute get outta here. What kinda guy are you showing up over here. OH wait,,,im here too. 

Sorry GMO ive been trying to keep them out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster  you are a mod.....not welcome....get the fk out!!! ha ha but serious.....they wanted it so give it to them.  All adults and they know the TOU.


But But.............. I thought I have


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

The World needs The Rosterman


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah about like I need hemorrhoids.


----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

Why the heck are wide mouth quart jars so hard to find locally? It's been like that for months now. Whenever I see em, I buy em up. Anyone else running in to this? I thought I had a brand new flat of them, but I don't. Now I'm hunting around locally like a mad man.


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

Sorry guys not my fault. We're just too afraid you're going to talk about us I guess.


----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

Just scored 2 cases of my beloved Ball Wide Mouth Quart jars. Gmo is back in business


----------



## boo (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm hunting the amber quart jars, this new plant is gonna require a larger mouth than the mason jars...huge yield...


----------



## Airbone (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The World needs The Rosterman
> 
> View attachment 285774


Why does Freddy have wolverines claws?


----------



## Airbone (Jan 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Why the heck are wide mouth quart jars so hard to find locally? It's been like that for months now. Whenever I see em, I buy em up. Anyone else running in to this? I thought I had a brand new flat of them, but I don't. Now I'm hunting around locally like a mad man.


Couldn’t find any out here neither.
Amazon!


----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

@Airbone I hunt for jars in places other people might not consider. Grocery stores, Target, locally owned hardware stores.

@boo they had some half gallon Amber jars at my locally owned hardware store this morning. Might be worth trying them of you have Ace hardware wherever you're at


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Why the heck are wide mouth quart jars so hard to find locally? It's been like that for months now. Whenever I see em, I buy em up. Anyone else running in to this? I thought I had a brand new flat of them, but I don't. Now I'm hunting around locally like a mad man.


The Mason company said due to everyone being home because of Covid
That many people have taking to home canning again
I guess end of the world stuff


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Why does Freddy have wolverines claws?


Freddy had the thief gloves even before Edward Scissorhands
But only the one hand version


----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

I've taken up canning, too. Lots and lots of bud. I'm prepared for the end times


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> I've taken up canning, too. Lots and lots of bud. I'm prepared for the end times


May replace the US Dollar


----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> May replace the US Dollar


At this point, I'd be ok with that.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285754


Watch out, he's liable to get that gutter blowing device out after ya.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

gmo said:


> Why the heck are wide mouth quart jars so hard to find locally? It's been like that for months now. Whenever I see em, I buy em up. Anyone else running in to this? I thought I had a brand new flat of them, but I don't. Now I'm hunting around locally like a mad man.


I find them online. Get them delivered pretty fast it from bed bath and beyond online. Some online sources are way expensive. Also 1/2 and 1 gallon big ones.

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

GFS or the Gordon Food Service store in Springfield, IL had a ton when we went shopping for supplies for the Christmas get together.  Have you tried online?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeaaaaa for cussing


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 8, 2022)

Maybe too much..


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 8, 2022)

might be pushing the envelope a little. I understand if these come down.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I find them online. Get them delivered pretty fast it from bed bath and beyond online. Some online sources are way expensive. Also 1/2 and 1 gallon big ones.
> 
> Bubba


One can never have enough Mason Jars


----------



## gmo (Jan 8, 2022)

Maybe marijuana legalization in several states has something to do with the mason jar shortage 
I'll just keep buyin' em up as I see them.  Right now I have 1 1/2 cases, but I'll be needing more than that in the next couple weeks.  Hope you're all having a nice Saturday!  Keep it green!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

Just googled

www.meijer.com/shopping/product/ball-wide-mouth-canning-jars---12-count/1440067000.html?cmpid=SEM_LIA_All_Meijer_Products:General:all%5Cother:BING&msclkid=03a05130b5aa1e79ba8730e95ba50931


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm hunting the amber quart jars, this new plant is gonna require a larger mouth than the mason jars...huge yield...








						Amazon.com: Ball Amber Glass Wide Mouth Mason Jars (32 oz/ Quart ) 4 Pack. With Airtight lids and Bands - Amber Canning Jar - UV light Protection - Microwave & Dishwasher Safe. + SEWANTA Jar Opener: Home & Kitchen
					

Shop SEWANTA at the Amazon Cookware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



					www.amazon.com
				





A little pricey


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

While searching around, I saw some off brand over a gallon with "super wide mouth" but are hiding now....

Bubba


----------



## Julie Y (Jan 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Just googled
> 
> www.meijer.com/shopping/product/ball-wide-mouth-canning-jars---12-count/1440067000.html?cmpid=SEM_LIA_All_Meijer_Products:General:all%5Cother:BING&msclkid=03a05130b5aa1e79ba8730e95ba50931


Walmart - $11.97 for 12 one quart.


----------



## gmo (Jan 9, 2022)

Puff, puff, pass...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 9, 2022)

hey let’s dance


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

Julie Y said:


> Walmart - $11.97 for 12 one quart.


Make sure wide mouth. .if so that's great.

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)

More cartoon cursing


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Julie Y (Jan 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Make sure wide mouth. .if so that's great.
> 
> Bubba


Yes... Same as above. No idea if I need 3 or 33 so I'll get one flat for now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2022)

There is a global glass shortage guys.

Mason jar shortage is because of more pandemic cooking and canning - CNN

Mason Jar Shortage 2020: What's Causing It & How Bad Is It? - Thrillist

*What does this have to do with the current Mason jar shortage? *I'm glad you asked! This year, 2020, two decades into the 21st century, we are having trouble finding Mason jars in stores because so many people are using them for, I kid you not, canning.
It's the most obvious explanation, yet somehow the least expected.



As Glass Shortage Continues, Some Distillers Using Plastic (whiskeyraiders.com)

The unprecedented COVID-19 vaccine rollout has sucked up international supplies of sand, a key ingredient in creating the glass vials where vaccines can be stored. As such, vaccine production, along with how the coronavirus and Texas’ deadly winter storms affected supply lines, is creating an unexpected problem for wineries, distilleries and breweries: They can’t get glass bottles as easily as they could before


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Dam Hoarders


WeedHopper said:


> There is a global glass shortage guys.
> 
> Mason jar shortage is because of more pandemic cooking and canning - CNN
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

A know where a few are....heh heh.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

They are hard to find but I like the little wide mouth, but only about a third as tall as the quart, 1/2 quart maybe? Square and squat. Good for keeping a few varieties around for immediate use.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jan 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> They are hard to find but I like the little wide mouth, but only about a third as tall as the quart, 1/2 quart maybe? Square and squat. Good for keeping a few varieties around for immediate use.
> 
> Bubba


I love the 1/2 cup (4oz) for what I'm currently smoking! All the sizes have their pros!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2022)

have some cherry pie


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

Fk those damn Mods. Ill kick their ass when i see the mean old bastards.
 Schhhhhh, let this be our secret.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

just checking


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

ya all still sleeping?


----------



## Africanna (Feb 1, 2022)

A few are no doubt up


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

Im not here. I see nothing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287279


I guess this is why I have had to get refunds for my last 5 packages


----------



## stain (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Airbone (Feb 1, 2022)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				



Hopefully this link works…
Had me cracking up!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

all the Mods are sleeping

time for some debauchery!


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

I can finally Play here too


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Morning...ha ha!


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

the Mods are still asleep


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the Mods are still asleep
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297969


They are Old Men but that ^^^^^ Is not


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

There Here...........................................


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

we are in trouble now


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are in trouble now


Especially you early birds


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Especially you early birds


But we get the Worms


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

and the second mouse gets the cheese


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

I'm not supposed to be here...go ahead and play


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

a coffee girl for each Mod


ya all can fight over who gets what


----------



## Kindbud (May 25, 2022)

Y'all trying to get me in trouble huh lol


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Y'all trying to get me in trouble huh lol




not me Shaggy




im just trolling the Mods



the bass turds love me


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not me Shaggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are gonna troll us you better bring a few more coffee girls.....we are sexual dinosaurs


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

pute said:


> If you are gonna troll us you better bring a few more coffee girls.....we are sexual dinosaurs








sexual disorders would be more like it


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sexual disorders would be more like it


Trolling at its finest LOL


----------



## Kraven (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Kraven said:


> View attachment 298075


Looks a lot like an old Girlfriend


----------



## pute (May 26, 2022)

Now, she could troll me all she wants....


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Hey not that I care but I thought the 4-20 giveaway was supposed to be a 10 pack of seeds I just checked the mail and was surprised that there was a envelope from WSE seed bank and opened it and just 1 single 5 pack of seeds.... Well anyway at least I got next year's begining strain setup already might make this year a seed run so I don't ever have to worry about not having some seeds to plant will have to order some Silver Thiosulfate Solution to make some feminized seeds out of a couple plants


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

You moderators seem to sleep a lot. Whatcha smokin’?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

huh,,what,where,


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Hey y'all check out my grow journal posted a little video and a few pics I'm heading back out to cut a few trees running out of space


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> View attachment 298236
> View attachment 298237


wish my grow looked like that ....


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wish my grow looked like that ....


That's a nice bush indeed


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wish my grow looked like that ....






mine sometimes smell like that


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> mine sometimes smell like that


That's the extreme skunk mango I bet


----------



## boo (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That's the extreme skunk mango I bet


mebbe more like fish taco...


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

boo said:


> mebbe more like fish taco...


I kinda like the smell of both


----------



## boo (May 27, 2022)

add a little pineapple and we got us a winner...


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Tuna - skunk pineapple alamode


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Mmm no no no it shouldn't smell if it does she doesn't take care of her self and clean up enough only time it should smell is when you give her a good hard creamy work out lol and don't waste that stuff it's like that bat guano tea I made for my plants but for human lmao


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> New thread idea --- anything goes when the mods are asleep.  *Only post on this thread when there are no mods active on the forums.  *Please keep everything posted within the Terms of Service/Rules of MP.
> 
> I think all the mods smoked too much today
> View attachment 285606





looks like all the Mods are asleep again , time for some prestidigitations


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 26, 2022)

you must be in stealth mode eh


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

I can see in my sleep.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Nov 12, 2022)

Mods are always asleep to me because you know we don't need no mods telling me to turn down the bass and to untie the girl passed out in the swing in the other room.... you do it I'm on a solo mission lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

I am never asleep.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 12, 2022)

take that!


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Mods are always asleep to me because you know we don't need no mods telling me to turn down the bass and to untie the girl passed out in the swing in the other room.... you do it I'm on a solo mission lol


Party on.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

I would rather sleep all the time.  As long as everyone gets along I will stay in bed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 12, 2022)

that  come hither look


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

She is staring at me.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> She is staring at me.


I saw her first


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

You only got one hand. She is gonna need you to use both hands. You loose.
I win.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I would rather sleep all the time.  As long as everyone gets along I will stay in bed.


What a wonderful world it would be LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> take that!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 313040


Unique shoes...


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You only got one hand. She is gonna need you to use both hands. You loose.
> I win.


I only have one pecker to but I make it work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Well let's hope so. If you had two peckers, your buddy is standing way to close.
Roster,,is that you.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well let's hope so. If you had two peckers, your buddy is standing way to close.
> Roster,,is that you.


Maybe on his Luckiest Day
Naw.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm watching football while you guys measure your shortcomings.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well let's hope so. If you had two peckers, your buddy is standing way to close.
> Roster,,is that you.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm watching football while you guys measure your shortcomings.


Yes sir those boys in their tight uniforms have shapely rears LOL


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313065


Don't you have anything better to do with your socks......no wonder your feet stink.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

You guys kill me. Laughing my fking ass off


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

Turning security cameras on.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Turning security cameras on.


I will take the first watch night .


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 13, 2022)

They snozzing I bet open to play we are blazing and getting wasted in the basement playing good bass jams lol


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 13, 2022)

She sure was a pretty pretty kitty  cougar... My next one I'll stick with the winner younger is a mello man buzz kill drama show nope never again they don't damage you haven't learned yet like a new grower lol buddy keeps trying to give me a jar of the chem 91 plant I gave him guess I'll make some hash or edibles gotta it next year he'll do better


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 13, 2022)

Night guys out of coke for my rum lmao that pretty lights guy got some tripping under his belt lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Please refrain from talking about fking coke on the Passion. It's a pot site. And I'm pretty sure everybody gets the idea that you are fked up.
You repeat yourself from one thread to another and never use a Fking period to end a sentence.
How about you grow up and come back when you can talk with grown-ups. Your childish bullshit isn't going to cut it here with all us old fkers.

I deleted your porn and your other nasty crap. I suggest you stay off this site when your doing coke.
Do it again and you will be history.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Some stuff on this page needs to be removed. We can all go elsewhere to the appropriate site to see such things if we want to…
I think kindbud should use a different site than MP for such posts…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Sorry Sub. I just deleted the morons bullshit. Had to go back and look.
If he does it again I will bring down the hammer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks hopper I don’t think I’m the only one that doesn’t care to see what KB whacked off to before he finally went to sleep…
there are much better sites for that than this one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm pretty sure Angie wouldn't appreciate it either. His posts have been reported and the others deleted. He has been warned. He is on thin ice with me right now. My patience are running thin.
He has been here since 2006. That's the only reason I'm giving him this warning and not the hammer,,but it's his last warning.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm pretty sure Angie wouldn't appreciate it either. His posts have been reported and the others deleted. He has been warned. He is on thin ice with me right now. My patience are running thin.


He seems like he is going through a rough time, that basement he is living in tells a story.
I feel bad for him. But no excuse.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

I’m not feeling real sorry for him right now but if he’s lonely or needs support I’m all for helping him as long as he stays within those boundaries.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Spoiler: dont do it  The site wont let me answer you sub But I agree


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m not feeling real sorry for him right now but if he’s lonely or needs support I’m all for helping him as long as he stays within those boundaries.


He is not looking for support. He is looking for an audience. Talking crazy and showing porn on a pot site is just some dumb shit. He knows better. He has been here since 2006.
He is a youngster with no respect for himself or others. Hopefully he will get some sleep and adhere to the warning.

Edited out the coke thing.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He is not looking for support. He is looking for an audience. Talking about Coke and showing porn on a pot site is just some dumb shit. He knows better. He has been here since 2006.
> He is a youngster with no respect for himself or others. Hopefully he will get some sleep and adhere to the warning.


I did not see what he posted, or you deleted must have been bad for Subgal to speak out


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

SubGirl just knows the folks on this site are not looking for that or go elsewhere for it. It’s not the same as the coffee girls


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

SEE THE COKE LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> SubGirl just knows the folks on this site are not looking for that or go elsewhere for it. It’s not the same as the coffee girls


So you are saying us Old Farts plumbing is all back up and the out of order signs are out LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

He knows better than to show the vagina. It's never been allowed on here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So you are saying us Old Farts plumbing is all back up and the out of order signs are out LOL


No not at all, just saying those who’s plumbing is still out and about fulfill that area of their life elsewhere


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He is not looking for support. He is looking for an audience. Talking about Coke and showing porn on a pot site is just some dumb shit. He knows better. He has been here since 2006.
> He is a youngster with no respect for himself or others. Hopefully he will get some sleep and adhere to the warning.


In all fairness, I think he was talking about coke for his rum(as in ‘rum and coke’) but I am not certain about that. The pics were a bit much though. I get a bit ‘chatty’ when I am ‘crossfading’(getting drunk and high at the same time) but I still filter my self.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

Moving on .  Today is another day and we have woke up sober.  There are unwritten rules we all need to follow.  Some places we just don't go.  Everything is done for fun.  Thanks Hopper for drawing a line in the sand.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

He did mention rum and coke but the rest was over the top.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

Going back to sleep.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> In all fairness, I think he was talking about coke for his rum(as in ‘rum and coke’) but I am not certain about that. The pics were a bit much though. I get a bit ‘chatty’ when I am ‘crossfading’(getting drunk and high at the same time) but I still filter my self.


Yes I think he was talking about the coke in his rum too.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

The coke thing through me off because he was rambling like he was on coke. Good to know it was rum and coke,, but Jesus that boy is long winded.
Ya know they use to put coke in coke. Maybe he had some old bottles or coke.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The coke thing through me off because he was rambling like he was on coke. Good to know it was rum and coke,, but Jesus that boy is long winded.
> Ya know they use to put coke in coke. Maybe he had some old bottles or coke.


Maybe he picked his weed to early.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Most likely the strain Green Crack again


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

I tried the Green Crack strain once. Will never do it again. Had my heart beating out of my chest.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I tried the Green Crack strain once. Will never do it again. Had my heart beating out of my chest.


I would be the same climbing clear out of my chest


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Man Hippies been sleeping in again


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> SubGirl just knows the folks on this site are not looking for that or go elsewhere for it. It’s not the same as the coffee girls




respectable Coffee Girls , and they all passed my drug test , the one where they have to test positive for cannabis



















what they do on the weekends is their own business


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks Big. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks Big. Yehaaaaaaaaaa





my pleasure Amigo!



say , someone told me this was an old photo of the Mods 

which one is you?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure Amigo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> In all fairness, I think he was talking about coke for his rum(as in ‘rum and coke’) but I am not certain about that. The pics were a bit much though. I get a bit ‘chatty’ when I am ‘crossfading’(getting drunk and high at the same time) but I still filter my self.


I used to do a fair bit of drunk posting on other forums, but after a few really bad ones I learned my lesson. Now I write the post, but wait until the next day to send it. So far my morning self has rejected every post my drunk self left for me to review.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

That was a picture of the mods before we came here.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 13, 2022)

pute said:


> That was a picture of the mods before we came here.


Looks like they all succumbed to rickets...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm the handsome one Big.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I used to do a fair bit of drunk posting on other forums, but after a few really bad ones I learned my lesson. Now I write the post, but wait until the next day to send it. So far my morning self has rejected every post my drunk self left for me to review.


I am a pleasant drunk so I get a bit of a ‘star child/peaceful 60’s hippy’ thing going which is not at all like my grouchy demeanor when I haven’t had a few pops. I don’t drink much anymore since that part of me usually pisses me off the next day…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

I've always been a laid back and chilled kinda of drinker. I haven't been drunk in over 20yrs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

I guess I ramble more when I’m drinking and I know if I have a good dosidos buzz I’ve told y’all lots of useless stuff


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Im an angry drunk , like to finish the fights


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

I can’t drink like I use to. To bad on the rest of me and to long of a recovery time to be worth it anymore. I rarely get drunk anymore but I’m a kind then sleepy drunk 🥹


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Big this is your Mods. Hippie is the one in the middle.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

We see ourselves more like this.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

I am am a happy mellow loadie.  I combine vodka with smoke.  I haven't been loaded since............last night.  I have been known to go off the deep end from time to time.  I try hard to not show that side of me on here...but..... sometimes.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We see ourselves more like this.
> 
> View attachment 313118


Did not anyone teach you to never cross swords


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

my vision of our mods…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We see ourselves more like this.
> 
> View attachment 313118


There once was a fourth Musketneer but he got push out


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> my vision of our mods…
> 
> View attachment 313122


That is me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

pute said:


> That is me.


I love that old guy…


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There once was a fourth Musketneer but he got push out


no he didn't......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

He just isn't allowed to carry a sword,, he might cut his pecker off by accident.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Please refrain from talking about fking coke on the Passion. It's a pot site. And I'm pretty sure everybody gets the idea that you are fked up.
> You repeat yourself from one thread to another and never use a Fking period to end a sentence.
> How about you grow up and come back when you can talk with grown-ups. Your childish bullshit isn't going to cut it here with all us old fkers.
> 
> ...


I think he was talking about Coke for his rum, but I could be wrong. The porn pics were uncalled for.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think he was talking about Coke for his whisky, but I could be wrong. The porn pics were uncalled for.


I missed the pics


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

It was a snapshot of a snatch shot. That was almost poetic, wasn't it?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It was a snapshot of a snatch shot. That was almost poetic, wasn't it?


Taken with a quickshot I bet


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think he was talking about Coke for his rum, but I could be wrong. The porn pics were uncalled for.


Yeah I went back and seen the rum thing. Might as well had been coke the way he was rambling non stop with no periods to his sentences.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It was a snapshot of a snatch shot. That was almost poetic, wasn't it?


Just like Robert Frost poetic.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Just like Robert Frost poetic.


Was he an electrician?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Was he an electrician?


Outstanding !!!!!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Just like Robert Frost poetic.


Or Larry Flynt…


----------



## MJ Passion (Nov 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm pretty sure Angie wouldn't appreciate it either. His posts have been reported and the others deleted. He has been warned. He is on thin ice with me right now. My patience are running thin.
> He has been here since 2006. That's the only reason I'm giving him this warning and not the hammer,,but it's his last warning.



Yeah, I'm very close to giving him a permanent vacation.    Especially since that was in the forum where any one logged in or not could see it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big this is your Mods. Hippie is the one in the middle.
> View attachment 313117





who is the blonde Mod in the background hitting on cinderella ?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> who is the blonde Mod in the background hitting on cinderella ?


Subie?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

newsflash!

the Mods are asleep!

debauchery reigns!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> newsflash!
> 
> the Mods are asleep!
> 
> ...


Morning big


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

Fight on Brothers and Sisters well shall soon have Peace restored amongst the Shire.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

hey there SubGirl

lets talk some polo-tics!

i hear we are getting a new Mod…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> newsflash!
> 
> the Mods are asleep!
> 
> ...


I have always liked debauchery ,just sayin


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there SubGirl
> 
> lets talk some polo-tics!
> 
> ...


Roster ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

the new Mod warming up to the Staff


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Roster ?





thems fighting words!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there SubGirl
> 
> lets talk some polo-tics!
> 
> ...


How did you hear, was suppose to be kept secret


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How did you hear, was suppose to be kept secret





moles Baby , moles!



see , i told yas the Mods are asleep!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Roster ?


blasphemy


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> blasphemy


Hey I thought the pic was you b4 your haircut!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hey I thought the pic was you b4 your haircut!


Nope Not me , but I know who it will be
Im sworn to secrecy


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thems fighting words!


Big ,with 20 lbs stored all i would be fightin with is a new container of Hagen Daz ice cream !!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> moles Baby , moles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Weedhopper he is late today


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nope Not me , but I know who it will be
> Im sworn to secrecy


If I give you a autographed picture of Chuck Norris that is authentic ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Big ,with 20 lbs stored all i would be fightin with is a new container of Hagen Daz ice cream !!




yeah baby , i got your hagen daz


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> moles Baby , moles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need more Weasels , they eat moles, No?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah baby , i got your hagen daz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats delicious .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats delicious .....




very lickable too


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If I give you a autographed picture of Chuck Norris that is authentic ?


Don't go talking about my Chuck Norris , hey Ezekeal FU LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Need more Weasels , they eat moles, No?


cant help you there ,if you come to New York we have plenty of weasels and assholes runnin around....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Don't go talking about my Chuck Norris , hey Ezekeal FU LOL


Oh Tony....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> cant help you there ,if you come to New York we have plenty of weasels and assholes runnin around....


I would never go back there now, State has gone to shitt


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Oh Tony....


That still makes me laugh


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313344


Come home ripped ,go to 7-11 first get a pint ,nuke it for 8 seconds. almost heaven


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Don't go talking about my Chuck Norris , hey Ezekeal FU LOL



ever hear of Topper Norris?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That still makes me laugh


me2 every time


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Come home ripped ,go to 7-11 first get a pint ,nuke it for 8 seconds. almost heaven


I use to eat it almost daily lol


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ever hear of Topper Norris?


I know a Topper very well


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ever hear of Topper Norris?


negitive


bigsur51 said:


> ever hear of Topper Norris?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know a Topper very well




this one?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 313347


was not topper a butler in some show?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> was not topper a butler in some show?




you are getting warm


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you are getting warm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 313348


Im warmer just lookin at your post.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

dont catch on fire!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

they are still asleep!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

wow


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

dup


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

oops….my bad…..i was asleep……just like the Mods


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

Morning I'm awake.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

Are we awake


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2022)

I was on my way to OKC at 430 this morning. I am about to go into my meeting. Probably won't see me again till I gets home around 230.
Later gators


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> they are still asleep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep that up and im definitly not doin anything today ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That still makes me laugh


You know what I did last night? I built that fire over there......


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You know what I did last night? I built that fire over there......


YOU BETTER NOT BE TALKIN ABOUT MY MOTHER ....!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2022)

asleep on the job again!


----------



## stain (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## stain (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2022)

Stick a fork in it


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2022)

psssssst , they are all asleep , now is our chance





spread the word 10-4 good buddy










this could be fun……..


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2022)

Now you see why big spent time in the big house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2022)

Yeah we have a different language.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

nothing like having the nacho hookup at the JayCees concession stand


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2022)

now is our chance!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2022)

That's funny


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2022)

aww ch it


you must be in stealth mode


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

they are all still asleep , let the games begin!


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm going back to bed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm going back to bed.


You gonna have some crazy dreams if you do it after looking at that. Just saying…


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2022)

Cussing and boobies anyone?? They are all asleep... hahaha.-I gotta hit the sack too. I'm out.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> they are all still asleep , let the games begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If ever a festering growth had a face ,this is it .....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

Geeze, why did I click on that...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Geeze, why did I click on that...


sorry i was housekeeping ...


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

Definition of ugly


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

with a heavy 


pute said:


> Definition of ugly


 with a  heavy vomit tint ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Definition of ugly


Hoppers azz
I tracked his pic in the cloud


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

See Hopper knows a joke and can take it and dish it right back 
Lov Ya Broi


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Thats a lie. Hippie said i have a cute butt,, hairy but cute.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats a lie. Hippie said i have a cute butt,, hairy but cute.


He was just getting closer so he could slice ya with his toothbrush


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Never go camping with Hippe.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never go camping with Hippe.


When Hippie attacks he comes well armed


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

No Hippie is a gentleman. He likes to scratch your back ever so gently with his toothbrush. He is a pro.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No Hippie is a gentleman. He likes to scratch your back ever so gently with his toothbrush. He is a pro.


Death by a thousand cuts


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

Forgot tied down over a rather large ant hill


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315192


Ohh La La !!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats a lie. Hippie said i have a cute butt,, hairy but cute.


It is cute, but your tramp stamp is troubling.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

this one has no tattoo as I studied it for 18 minutes


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Hippie you nasty bastard. Now i need eye bleach.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

say , can anyone tell me what happened to jc’s thread , New Members?

the Thread disappeared


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

JC? Who is jc?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

This guy ? If so im not sure what happened but he has a line through his name. Looks like someone thought he was Spam. I can fix that if this is who your talking about.
jceezy​


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Okay i fixed it. I think someone made a mistake. It happens sometimes because of all the damn spammers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Always thought she was so Pretty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Im not gonna say it.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It is cute, but your tramp stamp is troubling.


And you told me I was the only one who ever saw this Tat.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im not gonna say it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 315220


Stepping out for Beer 30?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

Oh snap I better ask
Hippie is it OK if I pick on you?

Im gonna anyway  LOL


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2022)

fjb


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 16, 2022)

we have this picture decorating our garage.  another reason my aunt prays for me…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im not gonna say it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 315220


Can I photochop it


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im not gonna say it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 315220


Obviously a luggage thief..


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im not gonna say it.


Almost normal these days.


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Obviously a luggage thief..


Put him on the presidential staff...would fit right in....either LBGT or worthless.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


>



Disney is nothing more than a bunch of pedophiles.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> we have this picture decorating our garage.  another reason my aunt prays for me…


Do you still have our pic up


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

Oops is should delete my post... dreaming I was somewhere else....must  still be asleep.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

Maybe we will take this place back too


----------

